# [Test] PCTV DVB-S2 Stick (460e) im PCGHX Check



## X Broster (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Einleitung*
TV am Computer gilt als eine interssante Alternative zum herkömmlichen Fernseher. Mittlerweile wird das Signal via Digital Video Broadcasting(DVB) gesendet. Neben DVB-T und DVB-C bietet der Satelliten Empfang(DVB-S&DVB-S2) die Möglichkeit TV und das neue HDTV daheim zu erleben. Alles was sie brauchen ist eine ~80cm Sat-Schüssel, die es in jedem Elektrofachandel gibt. Sie sollten darauf achten, dass sie HDTV und 1080p fähig ist, damit ersparen sie lästige Aufrüstarbeiten in den kommenden Jahren. 
Als Verbundstück zwischen Sat-Schüssel und Computer dienen TV Karten und TV USB-Sticks. Die *kleinste DVB-S2-Variante der Welt* von Letzterem teste ich.

Viel Spaß.

*
Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Der TV Stick wird in einer kompakten Verpackung geliefert, vom Handbuch bis hin zum Stick wird jede Komponente einzeln in einer Plastikhülle verschweißt an den Kunden geliefert. Erschütterungen während des Transports werden von umschließender Pappe absorbiert.
Öffent man den Karton, springen einem der TV Stick und eine Fernbedienung regelgerecht entgegen. Der Stick besteht vollständig aus Plastik, was einigen sicher negativ aufstoßen könnte; Man beachte, dass im Stick mt 13V gearbeitet wird, eine schickere Oberfläche würde auf Kosten der Größe nur realisierbar sein. Die über Infratrot gesteuerte Fernbedienung ist sehr einfach in Voll-Plastik gehalten, bietet jedoch alle notwenigen Funktionen und liegt gut in der Hand. Desweiteren wird ein etwas zu kurz geratenes(30cm) USB-Kabel, ein notwendiges 13V Netzteil, ein Handbuch und eine Treiber-CD mitgeliefert. 
Darauf sind Enthalten: TVCenter 6, EPG-Software und Treiber für Windows x86&x64. Die Qualität des Zubehörs stimmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Hersteller-Spezifikationen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Der Aufbau*

Sie benötigen lediglich ein Notebook, Desktop PC oder zukünftig ein Tablet-PC mit USB2.0 Anschluss sowie eine Steckdose für das Netzteil. Kann der Stick nicht auf dem Boden aufliegend(siehe Bilder) platziert werden, empfiehlt sich das USB Verlängerungskabel, um unnötige Belastungen am USB Stecker zu vermeiden. Leider reicht das Kabel für den Desktop-PC Einsatz an der I/O Blende nicht aus, es ist schlicht und ergreifend zu kurz geraten. Mein Tipp: 1 Meter Kabel dazukaufen.
Der Stick ist schnell verbunden, Sat Kabel rangeschraubt und die 13V PSU angesteckt - Fertig.
Dabei sollte der Stick so platziert sein, dass er stets Augenkontakt mit ihrer Sitzgelegenheit hat. Andernsfalls kann die Fernbedienung keine Signale senden.

Der Stromverbrauch fällt mit 7 bzw. 4 Watt geringer Aus, als mit einer internen PCI Karte (inkl. Stick-PSU).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Software und deren Funktionen im Praxistest*

Kommen wir zum Einrichten.

PCTV hat die Treiber CD sehr unkompliziert gelöst. Der Benutzer darf zwischen dem blanken Treiber, die Unterstützung für das Windows Media Center oder die herstellereigene Software auswählen. Bezüglich Letzterem wird der Product-Key gleich mitinstalliert, alternativ lässt sich Dieser auch später noch eingeben.

*TVCenter 6* erkennt den Stick auf Anhieb, eine Sendersuche ist nach schnellem Wählen des Satelliten möglich - das ist für jeden Laien machbar. Die Software erlaubt den Betrieb von "fremden" Fernbedienungen, die Mitgelieferte ist vorprogammiert und muss lediglich mit einem Häckchen im Programm aktiviert werden. Vom Stick zu meiner "Sitzgelegenheit" sind es drei Meter, das ist leider aber auch das Maximum, das das Infrarot Signal überbrücken kann.
Das Radio bietet Echtzeit-Empfang mit toller Qualität. Aufgenommen wird als Film - warum auch immer.
Kommen wir zur TV-Aufnahmefunktion, welche mit Timeshift harmoniert. Aufnahmen werden im DVD bekannten "mpeg-2 ts"-Format gespeichert, sowohl SDTV, als auch HDTV. Der Windows Media Player möchte trotz Codec Pack partoú nicht den Ton abspielen, mit der Freeware klappt hingegen alles problemlos.
Die Timeshift Funktion kann man aktivieren, als auch deaktivieren, sie funktioniert prinzipiell einwandfrei, vereinzelte Hänger gibt es beim Vorspulen trotzdem. PCTV sollte nachbessern.
Upscaling auf Full HD gibt es natürlich auch, es gibt keine Hardwarebeschleunigung, die notwendigen Informationen werden in der CPU berechnet.
Dolby-DTS unterstützt die Software nicht, man muss eine Lizenz erst käuflich erwerben.
Seit Version 6 ist das Feature "DistanTV" mit an Board. Es erlaubt Netzwerk Streaming des TV Signals auf andere PC´s oder dem iPhone/iPad/iPod via App. Bisher ist mir eine Verbindung nicht gelungen, es wird auf alle Fälle nachgereicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das *Windows Media Center* sucht rund 5 Minuten automatisch nach dem anvisierten Satelliten und erstellt automatisch eine Programmliste. Feintuning ist begrenzt möglich, die Meisten sind wahrscheinlich mit den Standardeinstellungen vollkommen zufrieden. 
Anders als bei TVCenter 6 gibt es Dolby-DTS Sound -> dafür kein HDTV, das liegt an der Software bzw. Microsoft. Einen festen Termin nennt Microsoft nicht, wann man mit HD Unterstützung rechnen kann.
Insgesamt eine tolle Alternative, die fast keine Schwächen hat.
*Bild- ,Ton-Qualität*

Heutzutage dient ein TV Stick lediglich zum durchreichen/umwandeln der Bildinformationen, aus meiner Vergangenheit weiß ich, dass die *Bildqualität *sehr Softwareabhängig ist. Sowohl das Windows Media Center, als auch das TVCenter 6 liegen auf der Höhe der Zeit. Die intrigierten Video Renderer optimieren das Bild auf die ausgegebene Bildauflösung. Das WMC arbeitet Hardwarebeschleunigt mit Nvidia und AMD Karten, eine rechenstärkere CPU benötigt man für das TVCenter. Qualitative Unterschiede sind optisch nicht wahrnehmbar.

Der Stick beherrscht Dolby DTS, aber nur in Benutzung mit dem WMC. Trotzdem ist die *Ton-Qualität* nicht in dieser Preisklasse gerechtfertigt. Meine Hauppauge HVR-4000 überträgt den Ton besser zur Soundkarte. Im normalen Fernsehbetrieb sind die Unterschiede kaum bis gar nicht wahrzunehmen, in actionreichen Filmen mit Explosionen usw. wünscht man sich eine bessere Qualität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit*

*Pro 
-> klein und mobil
-> "all inclusive"
-> HDTV
-> gute Software/Treiber
-> einfache Handhabung
-> rel. Stromsparend
-> HTPC tauglich

Contra
-> teils schlechter Ton bei anspruchsvollen Stellen*
*-> kostenpflichtges Dolby DTS
-> zu kurz geratenes USB-Verlängerungskabel
-> billige Fernbedienung, für Wohnzimmer zu geringe Reichweite.*
*-> keine Mac&Linux Treiber*

Am Ende bleibt zu sagen, dass PCTV einen wunderbaren TV-Stick kreiert hat, den ich jedem Notebookbesitzer oder jemjenigen, der keine Slots mehr im Case frei hat, ans Herz lege. Eine bessere externe Lösung wird es derzeit wohl nicht geben. Er ist für rund 70€ zu bekommen, für DVB-S2 ein günstiges Produkt. 

PCGH Preisvergleich
​


----------



## Superwip (20. September 2010)

Sieht nett aus...

Mich wundert, dass es möglich ist ein Full HD Signal in Echtzeit durch einen USB 2.0 zu quetschen ohne das es dabei massive Qualitätsverluste gibt...


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

Guter Test! 

Mich würde interessieren, ob ein USB3.0 Stick (falls dieser mal kommt) noch bessere Qualität erreichen würde!?


----------



## X Broster (20. September 2010)

Ein WLAN n-Stick beherrscht das Full-HD Streaming, aus USB 2.0 Sicht wohl kein Datenproblem, ob für zukünftiges 1080p 3D TV tatsächlich USB 3.0 nötig wäre, wäre mal interessant.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. September 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> Ein WLAN n-Stick beherrscht das Full-HD Streaming, aus USB 2.0 Sicht wohl kein Datenproblem, ob für zukünftiges 1080p 3D TV tatsächlich USB 3.0 nötig wäre, wäre mal interessant.



Wieviele Filme willst du damit abspielen um die 480mbit/s auszureizen? 
USB 2.0 reicht noch lange voll aus für sowas


----------



## X Broster (26. September 2010)

Dass die 480mbit/s nur nackte Zahlen auf dem Papier sind, weiß wohl jeder.


----------



## moddie (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet, der Beitrag zum Stick von x Broster ist sehr ausführlich, vielen Dank für die Arbeit. Wir haben ein -zwei Fragen zum Stick. wie gestalltet sich das einrichten der SAT-Schüssel? mein Probl. : wir sind Reisemobilfahrer und wechseln unseren Standort sehr oft, haben aber immer das Probl. die Schüssel schnell einzurichten, selbst mit Kompass, Winkelmesser und SAT-Finder ein reines Glückspiel. Sind auf der Suche nach einer guten Lösung wie z.B. der SAT-Stick ( an Nootebok dran, mit Software ausrichten die einem anzeigt in welche Richtung man drehen muss )
so im groben meine Vorstellungen. Unsere Komponenten: TV XOMAX XM TVB D2462, SAT  Selfsat H21D
Für Tipps und hinweise sind wir schon jetzt dankbar.
Bye moddie


----------



## jimmyAK (23. Oktober 2010)

Schöner Test, bin jetzt aber am grübeln, ob ich mir eine intern oder externe TV-Karte kaufen soll.

Lieber Intern? Platz hätt ich nämlich. Und wenn ja welche?

Hab noch eine Frage, unter welchen BS wurde getestet. 32 oder 64bit?


----------



## X Broster (22. November 2010)

Sorry, dass ich mich erst so spät melde.

Hallo moddie, ich besitze selber die Selfsat, das einrichten sollte man lieber mit einem Reveiver machen, nur das WMC konnte einem eine Empfangsleistung anzeigen, empfehlenswert ist diese aber auch nicht. Ich habs auch so hinbekommen(Augenmaß, Sat-Finder und probieren), mit einem Wohnmobil wird das allerdings auf Dauer nichts.

Hallo jimmyAK, ob intern oder extern dürfte nur eine Geschmacksfrage sein. Das zusätzliche Netzteil nicht zu vergessen. Ich mags extern, kompatibel mit Notebooks und mehr Platz im Gehäuse, man weiß ja nie was noch kommt.
Ich verwende Win7 64bit.


----------

